# Situations a PPD may need to act



## Adam Rawlings

What situations in your every day life would you actually be susceptible to a possible attack where your dog may need to react? I started thinking about this after a few comments were made regarding PPD's readiness/ability to respond during an actual threat.

Personally, I follow a fairly regular routine and I live in Canada (very few gun crimes) so I started thinking about situations I may face. The funny part is other than a home invasion or a threat entering my office (very unlikley), I would be most at risk walking my dog.LOL. I live near a river that has a green belt on either side that attracts homeless drug addicts and under age teenagers that want to party. This also happens to be the best place to take my dog for a stroll. 

The only incounter to date was during a late summer night walk. A group of drunk teenagers were trying to make there way out of the bushes onto the main trail and in the process they were making quite a commotion. Naturally my dog fired up. We kept walking and one of the teenagers pissed out of his mind was hell bent on confronting my dog. I stopped walking because he was comming up on us from behind. Chert went to the end of his leash to welcome our new found friend, I warned him that he would get bit if he approached the dog and he didn't seem to care. Luckly one of his friends had enough common sense to see the situation for what it was and pulled him away. End of story.

Brings me back to my point, if I wasn't there in the first place, I wouldn't even need a PPD. I do feel better having him around for those highly unlikley "what if" situations. 

How about you?


----------



## Chris Michalek

I'm more concerned about my wife than me. One real instance happened about a year ago. My wife was out walking with the dog when a creep started driving along side her really slowly and was asking her questions about her Christmas... "Did you have a good Christmas?" etc Then he starts asking questions about the rottie. "Is that a nice dog? Is he friendly?" My wife's first response is yes he's very friendly. That her auto response because she don't want people to thinks Rotts as a breed are mean. 

The this guy drives to the end of the street and gets out. Now he wants to pet the dog and wants to know where he can find the closest mall. The dog didn't bark went to the end of his leash and justgave that ice cold stare that only Rotts can give. Now my wife is scared and yells at the guy to go home. "My husband trains dogs and he'll bite the shit out of your ass if you don't leave." 

The man left. So who knows what could have happened. The situation was weird and the dog knew it. I don't know if the dog would have done anything at the time since he was fairly young but he did have several months of bite work under his belt so who knows. Good thing he's a rottweiler with a built in reputation for being a badass.

There is another incident from a couple of months ago when I was jawing with a dude in the street. He ended up coming up to my house and smashed the lights. When I went out to confront him, he pushed my head into the wall and that's when my dog bite his ass twice. I don't know who hurt that fella more, the headlock and face plant into the rocks or getting bit in the lower back by a Rottie.


----------



## jim kirkendall

I live in a fair neighborhood but there are problems and it could get worse. Being close to houston makes u a target for every kind of idiot there is.My dog would be most likely to encounter a meth head trying to break in my house.They don't care when they are on crack/heroin,speed etc.Every drug in existence is available near here. this is what drives all the propery crimes, assaults, jackings,murders, and so on.So, in my own hse would be the most likely place my dog would react. She has allready sent a late nite prowler running.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

In every situation you should expect it, not just at certain times and places. Be ever watchful. People loosing their jobs puts them into situations where they may have to resort to crime, and of couse there is always that criminal that makes his living off of others.


----------



## Chris McDonald

[
There is another incident from a couple of months ago when I was jawing with a dude in the street. He ended up coming up to my house and smashed the lights. When I went out to confront him, he pushed my head into the wall and that's when my dog bite his ass twice. I don't know who hurt that fella more, the headlock and face plant into the rocks or getting bit in the lower back by a Rottie.[/quote]

The chances of ever having your dog bite someone and have it justifiable are about none to 0. My dog is pet and a deterrent for my family and he is good at that. In the rare and unfortunate event that someone breaks into my house and the dog tags someone, more than likely I will be the looser. The guy who broke in would go from trying to steal a few hundred dollar TV to owning my house (and my dog) in one bite. I blame my government for that and there is nothing I can do about it. I’m thinking if someone has a knife to you and your dog bites him, you lose. I think your PPD needs to be trained so you first get stabbed or cut a few times before he reacts. This way it will look better in court, and then maybe you will keep your house. 
When it’s all said and done a dog is nothing but a deterrent in this country and I think it’s about the best deterrent you can get. 

Other than Chris does anyone know of an incident where a dog has taken a bite during a hostile situation for it owner? What was the outcome? 
Hey Chris I got a $50.00 saying a few empty bottles of beer were laying around?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Brings me back to my point, if I wasn't there in the first place, I wouldn't even need a PPD.

We have a winner in the why PP dogs are goofy !!! First Place !!!!


----------



## Edward Egan

Chris:

You could move. You could run for office. You could lobby to have laws changed. [-X


----------



## Chris McDonald

Edward Egan said:


> Chris:
> 
> You could move. You could run for office. You could lobby to have laws changed. [-X


I know what you mean Ed. I love my country; I’m the only one around with a big fat flag pole in my front yard. My dautes were able to say the Pledge allegiance before nursery rhymes. As for moving although I’m only 38 now, and I am thinking more and more about retiring out of country if things are the same or worse over the next 20-years. As for running for office it’s currently a looser feast that attracts the bottom of the barrel, looks what we had to vote for president…. You’re telling me that was the best this country had to offer us? I never been in any trouble in my life but there are too many laws. Just last week there were three cop cars and four cops at the end of my block because 2, 12 year old boys scared a few 9 year old girls with plastic rifles. What kind of parent would dial 911 because there daughter said boys scared them with plastic guns? The one day the kids put down there x-box they have the cops showing up. Did the situation really call for 4 cops? I see your point if I aint gona work to change it don’t complain about it.
 But in the end the whiny little scum bags that break into your house or tries to jack you up on your nightly walk are going to come out ahead if your dog bites them. That’s all my point is. 
I got us way of subject


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

We let our country be run by morons and idiots for a long time. We only have ourselves to blame for this. Somehow, with life being hard enough as is, we stopped paying attention to who was doing what.

A couple days ago, the president fired the guy in charge of an auto making company.

This just goes to show you that they have recognized that we do not pay attention, and have gone way out of bounds and think nothing of it.

Not for nothin, but why the **** did we go along with OUR gov giving rich asshole bankers money for ****ing up ??? How the **** did we lose our voice ???

I joke a lot of times, and people think I am being an ass and what not, but this shit seriously gets me fired up. I start thinking of all those kids overseas dying and getting ****ed up over some silly presidents idea.

Why are we not pumping every bit of oil out of that country ???

Why ??

I got to stop, this pisses me off about as much as people thinking they can depend on a dog for their wives/childrens saftey.


----------



## Chris McDonald

I got to stop, this pisses me off about as much as people thinking they can depend on a dog for their wives/childrens saftey.[/quote]

I don’t depend on it but it does make for easer targets than my hose!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeYscnFpEyA check this out, I will be sitting on my roof waiting for the cops to come get me! 

They are going to socialize our country starting with the banks and auto industry, could you imagine the job you would be appointed with your attitude problem? Maybe they would make me a circus dog trainer 
man we are way off on this thread


----------



## Edward Egan

I hear ya, that's the best video I've seen in a long time.

I don't have much so if some f**ker breaks in and my dog tears him a new ***whole, so be it! :twisted:


----------



## Chris Michalek

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I got to stop, this pisses me off about as much as people thinking they can depend on a dog for their wives/childrens saftey.



I don't think of it as safety but rather a deterrent. My wife is a runner and often goes out alone. Kidnapping in Phoenix is quite high and have a Rottweiler and soon a Malinois is something that will make most idiots think twice. I'd love to run again but college football was not good to me.

There have been a few break ins in our neighborhood but nobody has touched our house. I think having three Rotties and a Shepherd has something to do with that. There is a modicum of safety in having a deterrent or four.


----------



## Bob Scott

Jerry Lyda said:


> In every situation you should expect it, not just at certain times and places. Be ever watchful. People loosing their jobs puts them into situations where they may have to resort to crime, and of couse there is always that criminal that makes his living off of others.


We just had a report on the news that pretty much said the same thing. Loss of work is going to/has brought the worst out in many folks. The St. Louis PD has commented that it will be a long hot summer because of this very thing.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Sadly poverty twists some people's morality. It should not work that way but it does. Apparently it's easier to be moral and ethical with a full stomach.

Regarding the thread and my upcoming retirement to Costa Rica, petty crime is a problem throughout the country. It is much less a issue in the rural areas. In the larger cities, particularly the capitol city of San Jose, violent crime is now a big problem.

Most government business has to be done in the capitol. Major shopping purchases are not available in the smaller cities. In other words there are times you need to go there. Muggings, armed robbery, car jacking and car theft are now common.

I plan on leaving one dog home and bringing one with me when I need to go to the city. Hopefully they will be enough of a deterrent for bad guys to pick a easier target.

I know if I was a bad guy I would think twice before I tangled with this very fast freaked out female I have. \\/

The male ain't no slouch either.


----------



## David Frost

"What situations in your every day life would you actually be susceptible to a possible attack where your dog may need to react? "

And now the thread is back to where it belongs.

DFrost


----------



## Chris McDonald

A lot of this depends on the country you are in. If Lees dog tags a bad guy in Costa the dog is a hero. If lees dog tags a bad guy in the states the owner has a problem. So in the states your life better on the line. In Costa someone looking at you funny is justifiable to send the hounds


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Now my wife is scared and yells at the guy to go home. "My husband trains dogs and he'll bite the shit out of your ass if you don't leave." 

Chris, couldn't resist this:

Your wife has the utmost trust in you, obviously:lol: , Plus, train her to say the dogs would bite if she hadn't got them under control. Works for normal perverts!

Back to the original question - aye, aye, David!

I feel my safest in the woods quite honestly. My dogs are always alert to certain sounds and I walk, watching their reactions always but, not apprehensively.

In Manchester, England at 16 years, I noticed a drop-out guy following me so I darted into a big store and left at an entrance on the other side and scarpered to the bus stop. Years later, something similar happened in a town in Switzerland. I was heading for the subway to the station when I realised someone was following me - turned tracks and went back up to the street and the crowds. Here there was no real danger involved probably but to have one's wits about one is always good.

I definitely can't live in fear but I've learned to stay alert (not suspicious). Maybe I've learned this from my dogs:mrgreen: 

On the other hand, today you can't pinpoint the cesspools - danger can be in the supermarket, in the cinema, school, old people's home, you name it's everywhere and nowhere so to speak.


----------



## Chris Michalek

Gillian Schuler said:


> Now my wife is scared and yells at the guy to go home. "My husband trains dogs and he'll bite the shit out of your ass if you don't leave."
> 
> Chris, couldn't resist this:
> 
> Your wife has the utmost trust in you, obviously:lol: , Plus, train her to say the dogs would bite if she hadn't got them under control. Works for normal perverts!


I tell her that all the time but I think spouses in general have a hard time listening. What?


----------



## Gillian Schuler

The spouse that I know does:roll:


----------



## Courtney Guthrie

In my everyday life, I see no need for a PP dog. Honestly as Chris Mc. has said....if your PPD does bite someone in the states, your life better be threatened. I just can't see any situation in my everyday life where this kind of protection would be needed. I usaully send "shady" people running with MY bad attitude and Bitchiness. No dog required. 

If I was ever in a situation to need one, I think I'd be too busy freaking out on the person to care about the dog. 

I guess for those of us with attitude problems.....dogs are just not a neccessity. I have had a shady person approach me and my little AST/APBT, the guy was talking to me about the dog and I was giving my usaul smartass comments that I give to stupid people. He started getting closer and asking more questions about if the dog bites, is aggressive etc. I told him no, but that her owner was psycho. I walked away. He was too dumbfounded to follow me or anything else. 

Courtney


----------



## ann schnerre

Bob Scott said:


> St. Louis PD has commented that it will be a long hot summer...


 
bob--EVERY summer is st.louis is a long hot one   and then the electricity goes out. :-\" :-\"


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

David Frost said:


> "What situations in your every day life would you actually be susceptible to a possible attack where your dog may need to react? "
> 
> And now the thread is back to where it belongs.
> 
> DFrost


None as far as I'm concerned, If I really thought somebody meant me harm and it looked like he might be able to do so, I would let loose with a double farmer nose blow with my head upright and start talking about conspiracies or UFO's  and if that didn't work, I'd just assume the fetal position and hope for the best.

I doubt many people have dogs that will do more than bark at first, then run.

These protection topics sometimes remind me of conversations in a bar between 20 yr olds about how tough they are, but they are fun to read.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

One of these anti theft add on should keep you safe from panhandlers and car jackers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDrzMGdYWZc


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Mike Scheiber said:


> One of these anti theft add on should keep you safe from panhandlers and car jackers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDrzMGdYWZc


Maybe I can come out of retirement and lock up the distributor rights for Central America.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Gerry Grimwood said:


> None as far as I'm concerned, If I really thought somebody meant me harm and it looked like he might be able to do so, I would let loose with a double farmer nose blow with my head upright and start talking about conspiracies or UFO's  and if that didn't work, I'd just assume the fetal position and hope for the best.
> 
> I doubt many people have dogs that will do more than bark at first, then run.
> 
> These protection topics sometimes remind me of conversations in a bar between 20 yr olds about how tough they are, but they are fun to read.


If I was 20 years old again the dog could relax and watch me go after the bad dude, no booze necessary!! :smile:


----------



## Chris McDonald

Lee H Sternberg said:


> If I was 20 years old again the dog could relax and watch me go after the bad dude, no booze necessary!! :smile:


----------



## Chris McDonald

Preparation is great but chances are no civilian here will ever need to have a dog bite someone. It’s almost even stupid to bring it up, it’s fun to play with though. Now walking through a stream and putting your dog in a tree is useful! I mean there is practical use to having your dog sit on a tree branch. 
What I am finding to be fun is any form of scent work. Just today I was throwing my only set of keys to my truck deep in the woods and brush and had my mutt go fetch them by scent. There is something fun to having a shi*ty problem if the dog fails… it makes you stay out there bit longer than you planed sometimes. But it’s all good


----------



## Jason Caldwell

For a civilian, the largest obstable your dog will have to overcome, statistically speaking, is being sent onto an individual the dog is familiar with, or has at least met. You have a much better chance of being assaulted by a known person than a complete stranger you bump into under the bridge at midnight. The great wish is that you are known to have a serious dog, one best left alone and untested.


----------



## Bob Scott

ann freier said:


> bob--EVERY summer is st.louis is a long hot one   and then the electricity goes out. :-\" :-\"


 
Or cold and icy in the winter.....then the electricity goes out.....again! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Jason Caldwell said:


> For a civilian, the largest obstable your dog will have to overcome, statistically speaking, is being sent onto an individual the dog is familiar with, or has at least met. You have a much better chance of being assaulted by a known person than a complete stranger you bump into under the bridge at midnight. The great wish is that you are known to have a serious dog, one best left alone and untested.


The forgot about the "old lady" assaulting me all the time or is that insulting me all the time?


----------



## paige hanson

In my years with dogs I have had a lab that deterred someone by barking, a gsd who broke her leash in two when someone came up in my camping area, and a chi who bit someone for walking into the house. So does that make my chi the best PPD?


----------



## Tanya Beka

Adam Rawlings said:


> Personally, I follow a fairly regular routine and I live in Canada (very few gun crimes) so I started thinking about situations I may face.


I know this is off topic, but I have to ask... :-k

I'm sorry...where do you live again? Have you not heard of the dozens of gang related gun crimes lately??? Maybe in the rest of Canada, but the lower mainland is rich in gun activity lately! #-o


----------



## Tanya Beka

Chris Michalek said:


> I'm more concerned about my wife than me. One real instance happened about a year ago. My wife was out walking with the dog when a creep started driving along side her really slowly and was asking her questions about her Christmas... "Did you have a good Christmas?" etc Then he starts asking questions about the rottie. "Is that a nice dog? Is he friendly?" My wife's first response is yes he's very friendly. That her auto response because she don't want people to thinks Rotts as a breed are mean.


I also have rotties and when people ask if my male is friendly, because he's got a big head and looks tough, I always say, yes, he's well socialized and friendly, but he is trained to protect me if he needs to.

I don't know if in a real situation he'd protect me or not...he guards the house and knows when something or someone is not right, but if it came down to it, he's trained to bark and get really mouthy pretending to bite, that should be enough for most people facing a 100lb rott.


Works well for me and has kept a few questionable people at a distrance. Might be a better first response for your wife to get used to saying.


----------



## Adam Rawlings

Tanya Beka said:


> I know this is off topic, but I have to ask... :-k
> 
> I'm sorry...where do you live again? Have you not heard of the dozens of gang related gun crimes lately??? Maybe in the rest of Canada, but the lower mainland is rich in gun activity lately! #-o


Tanya,

Yes, I'm quite aware of all the shootings of late, but it's gang members shooting other gangsters over drugs. There have been a couple of inocent people shot in the cross fire, but how many average joes are really at risk? When you consider the amount of crimes committed vs. crimes committed with a firearm the number is still very low. There have been roughly 40 shootings and 27 deaths in last couple of months and the media is all over it like a fly on shit. The whip everyone into a frenzy making them believe they may become the next target. You should hear some of the morons calling in to CKNW.


----------



## Greg Long

IMO home invasions are the most dangerous situations and hell yes I want my dog to bite in that situation. Thats why in PP you train for the worst. However you damned well better know how to handle . There were two home invasions near me just last month. This is in small town America and rural areas. If the dog stops a violent crime and you get sued and your dog gets destroyed then you and your family may still be alive for the trouble. Do you not think it is worth it? We have to stand up sometime and protect ourselves and our families. The dog is a tool that can give a person time to get out of harms way, call the cavalry or fight back. What has happened to our society is we are not willing to take any responsibility for ourselves any longer. We dont want to go through the kind of training that allows us to handle tough dogs in stressful situations. I dont think most people should have trained PPDs.They are the best form of PP for capable handlers.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Tanya Beka said:


> I know this is off topic, but I have to ask... :-k
> 
> I'm sorry...where do you live again? Have you not heard of the dozens of gang related gun crimes lately??? Maybe in the rest of Canada, but the lower mainland is rich in gun activity lately! #-o


Almost all, with the very few exceptions of innocent people in drive bys, in Canada are deaths among gang members. 

Who really cares if the "Fresh of the boat gang" shoot each other ? it should be encouraged.


----------



## ann schnerre

Bob Scott said:


> Or cold and icy in the winter.....then the electricity goes out.....again! :lol: :lol: :wink:


 
well, that's true too--but you have to look at the "bright" side: ".,,,summertime and the livin's easy..." you know the tune i mean.

it's easier to take clothes off and water down, than put 'em on and beg the propane man.

and my propane man brings his BC with him


----------



## Bob Scott

ann freier said:


> well, that's true too--but you have to look at the "bright" side: ".,,,summertime and the livin's easy..." you know the tune i mean.
> 
> it's easier to take clothes off and water down, than put 'em on and beg the propane man.
> 
> and my propane man brings his BC with him


Maybe take your close off "before" the propane man comes and you wont have to beg. 
:-o Did I say that with my outloud voice? :-# :-$ My bad! [-X


----------



## ann schnerre

OMG bob!!! i hadn't thought of THAT, but perhaps next time he comes out, i'll be right out of the shower.....on second thought, he may charge me MORE


----------



## Christen Adkins

> Situations a PPD may need to act


Zombie invasions. Big problem in my area.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

> *Situations a PPD may need to act*


When cast in a theatrical rendition of "White Fang".


----------



## Tina Rempel

I live in a business zoned area behind a RV storage place that I watch. I have people stop to ask about storage, people parked in the driveway for no reason, people getting lost and asking for directions. I always walk out with my male GSD, off leash. I tell him platz and walk over to find out what the people are here for. Now the drunks passed out half way down the driveway I just call 911 for....

When my ex got out, I had (and have) a lot of junk to get rid of. I called the "we haul junk" guys, or as I called them "two dudes with a truck". I did the same thing. Abe was always within sight or next to me. One guy asked if he was friendly, I replied as long as nobody bothers me he is. 

Abe is bicolor and right at 90 pounds. He makes for a pretty good visual deterent. I hope he never needs to react....... :-o


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

I came home yesterday to reports that my non-PPD acting quite admirably.

My four year old son was acting up, tormenting his father. Dad finally got fed up and went to swat the boy on his behind, only to find a very upset, growling GSD attached to his wrist. She didn't put much in the way of pressure on him, she just wasn't going to allow her boy to be swatted, even by his dad.

My son thought it was pretty cool, and decided to taunt his dad by saying, "you can't spank me anymore because Danke won't let you!"

Dad of course said, "Danke, kennel"

Oops.


----------



## ann schnerre

oh, that's just TOO good, alyssa! bet your son's face went white about the time Danke hit the crate. oh the little monsters think they're so clever..until..


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

Interestingly, I tested my own theory and was proven right.

I can spank the boy. His father cannot.
Muwahahahahahaha, I guess we know who the real alpha is now, don't we?


----------



## Sara Findley

Christen Adkins said:


> Zombie invasions. Big problem in my area.


 ROFLMAO! you need to get the zombie survival book.. yes they actually have one! :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Sara Findley said:


> ROFLMAO! you need to get the zombie survival book.. yes they actually have one! :lol:



http://www.google.com/products/cata..._catalog_result&resnum=1&ct=result#ps-sellers

Complete Protection from the Living Dead


----------



## Rose McQuitta

you never know. we've lived in some pretty sketchy areas with no incident, but then we decided to move to a 'nice, safe' town and the first week we were there my car was vandalized, and last year some son of a b*tch broke into our house and beat the crap out of me.


----------



## Chris Michalek

Rose McQuitta said:


> you never know. we've lived in some pretty sketchy areas with no incident, but then we decided to move to a 'nice, safe' town and the first week we were there my car was vandalized, and last year some son of a b*tch broke into our house and beat the crap out of me.


That's the problem I have too. This is supposed to be a "nice" area and in fact several NFL players and a coach live in the neighborhood(we're less than 15 miles to the Cardinals HQ). I've heard of more break in in my neighborhood in the 7 years I've lived here than I did in the 30+ years in Minneapolis.


----------



## Sara Findley

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://www.google.com/products/cata..._catalog_result&resnum=1&ct=result#ps-sellers
> 
> Complete Protection from the Living Dead


 Yup thats the one! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: That's the problem I have too. This is supposed to be a "nice" area and in fact several NFL players and a coach live in the neighborhood(we're less than 15 miles to the Cardinals HQ). I've heard of more break in in my neighborhood in the 7 years I've lived here than I did in the 30+ years in Minneapolis.

It is called a "targeted neighborhood" LOL you can get the good shit and get out, as it is a "nice" area.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Alyssa Myracle said:


> Interestingly, I tested my own theory and was proven right.
> 
> I can spank the boy. His father cannot.
> Muwahahahahahaha, I guess we know who the *real alpha is now*, don't we?


It might not be too late to ship you to Sandland!!!
The dog MUST have a chemical issue, maybe genetically washed up!!!!!!
LOL:mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## Tammy Cohen

You know whats kind of sad?
In the unlikely event that I needed one of my dogs to protect me (not that I know the males would even do anything, although my female will light you up for sitting there picking your nose) the dogs are in crates in the car and at night in the house, so anyone could just come right up and stab me in the head and they couldn't do a thing about it.
Hmmm... I guess I better get a gun, probably less liability that way anyway!


----------



## Chris Michalek

Tammy Cohen said:


> You know whats kind of sad?
> In the unlikely event that I needed one of my dogs to protect me (not that I know the males would even do anything, although my female will light you up for sitting there picking your nose) the dogs are in crates in the car and at night in the house, so anyone could just come right up and stab me in the head and they couldn't do a thing about it.
> Hmmm... I guess I better get a gun, probably less liability that way anyway!



If you're afraid of getting stabbed in the head then maybe it's time to wear a yellow hockey helmet whenever you leave your home. 8)


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Chris Michalek said:


> If you're afraid of getting stabbed in the head then maybe it's time to wear a yellow hockey helmet whenever you leave your home. 8)


:idea: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I think it's time for a change of underwear - I've got muscle soreness around my mouth, too.


----------



## Tammy Cohen

Chris Michalek said:


> If you're afraid of getting stabbed in the head then maybe it's time to wear a yellow hockey helmet whenever you leave your home. 8)


YES!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

The gun is the right thing to do, along with the hockey mask, and a large stick. While you are out for a walk with the dogs, occasionally fall down and wack the helmet with the stick a couple times screaming "bug legs they are on me, Uncle jesus christ help".

I think that would help put the block on some of it.


----------



## Tammy Cohen

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The gun is the right thing to do, along with the hockey mask, and a large stick. While you are out for a walk with the dogs, occasionally fall down and wack the helmet with the stick a couple times screaming "bug legs they are on me, Uncle jesus christ help".
> 
> I think that would help put the block on some of it.


:lol: :lol: 

Now _that's_ how you fight crime!

Excuse me, I'm going to go board up the windows....


----------



## leslie cassian

...and get my tinfoil hat out


----------



## Chris McDonald

We do commercial roofing, large flat roofs. This is a type of hood I have to supply the tear off crew if there is pitch in the old roof or else the skin on your face and neck burns off. The roofers call them the rape hoods. You got to love a crew of commercial roofers! 
Makes a hokey mask look friendly 
http://www.hy-techroof.com/pitch_hood.aspx


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The gun is the right thing to do, along with the hockey mask, and a large stick. While you are out for a walk with the dogs, occasionally fall down and wack the helmet with the stick a couple times screaming "bug legs they are on me, Uncle jesus christ help".
> 
> I think that would help put the block on some of it.


I think I need to start wearing Depends when I read the forums!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Years ago, when the world was young, I was out and about with some guys from my unit and we had been drinking...........a lot. Some skinny cracked out guy pops out of nowhere and pulls a ginsu knife out of his pocket and tells us he "just wants the cash" I start laughing, and my teamleader unzips his pants and pisses on the guys leg. He looks down, and apologizes for pissing on his leg, and procedes to aim higher.

I cannot believe this guy is just standing there, and I cannot stop laughing. The whole time, there are all these apologies, and I just can't help it, I can't stop now.

The guy just EXPLODES out of the immediate area, and my teamleader turns to me and says. " Was that a ****ing ginsu ?? I got to get me one of those." and reaches in his back pocket and pulls out his flask and offers me a drink.

****ing Marines.


----------



## todd pavlus

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Years ago, when the world was young, I was out and about with some guys from my unit and we had been drinking...........a lot. Some skinny cracked out guy pops out of nowhere and pulls a ginsu knife out of his pocket and tells us he "just wants the cash" I start laughing, and my teamleader unzips his pants and pisses on the guys leg. He looks down, and apologizes for pissing on his leg, and procedes to aim higher.
> 
> I cannot believe this guy is just standing there, and I cannot stop laughing. The whole time, there are all these apologies, and I just can't help it, I can't stop now.
> 
> The guy just EXPLODES out of the immediate area, and my teamleader turns to me and says. " Was that a ****ing ginsu ?? I got to get me one of those." and reaches in his back pocket and pulls out his flask and offers me a drink.
> 
> ****ing Marines.


AHHHH, the things you think of when your drinking, what great comeback. Funny story:lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III

In the biggest picture, a PPD is not going to be used by most folks. I have several friends who own jewelry stores. A behind the counter dog is useful for some types of crime and to prevent some. If the dog shows the "flag" and the would be bad guy gets a "life" check, then the dog's job is done. 

Store shoot outs are few, robberies are few, small walk aways with stock are a given in the retail game. The K-9 image has long been used in LE and many times the handle/K-9 team do not get a bite. The bad guy KNOWS his a$$ will be handed to him in a MOST painful way! :mrgreen:


----------



## David Frost

Howard Gaines III said:


> The K-9 image has long been used in LE and many times the handle/K-9 team do not get a bite. The bad guy KNOWS his a$$ will be handed to him in a MOST painful way! :mrgreen:



there have been many a fleeing subject stopped dead in their tracks with those magic words; "Stop or I'll release the dog".

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre

David Frost said:


> there have been many a fleeing subject stopped dead in their tracks with those magic words; "Stop or I'll release the dog".
> 
> DFrost


and then there are always the perp that goes for a jog, and the dog simply "escorts" him,lol. i like your kind better david.


----------

